# Worn/damaged rear hex-nut on Aero Carbon seatpost?



## theychosenone (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

Recently I bought the SLC-SL frameset, which came with the Aero Carbon seatpost. As I had to readjust the saddle position on the seatpost, I had to retighten the rear hex-nut on the seatpost for the adjustments.

However, although I used a good Parktool torque wrench and tightened the rear hex-nut to 6N.m according to the Cervelo user manual, upon tightening to the recommended torque, I heard a creak sound in the seatpost area, and noticed that a section of the rear hex-nut's thread (just above the bottom base plate supporting the saddle rails) had worn off, as the black coating on the rear hex-nut's thread had been exposed to its original silver colour. 

I wish to check if this is indicative that I had damaged the rear hex-nut, although I had following the recommended torque specifications exactly. I'm not exactly a bike mechanic so I have no idea if this is a cause for concern.

Thanks for any help and feedback!


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

The rear "thing" you are tightening is a bolt. Not a nut. It's a metric M6x25mm if I remember correctly. Just goto the hardware store and find another one, go ask them for a Socket Head Cap Screw grade 8.8 or above. If you are a weight weenie you could replace it with a titanium one. Regardless which you choose to go with put some anti-seize on the threads.


----------

